# Full mod dayan 5 zhanchi



## Chernickov (Aug 27, 2013)

Moding starts on 2:04

I'm sorry for my silent voice, microphone is not so good.
P.S. It is recommended to cut everywhere evenly, and use a relatively smooth sandpaper for better results,, for myself, I also cut the caps of center pieces.
Good luck!


----------

